# Oman- Prosperous, developed, very Exciting country ! ( many pics from my trip )



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Because the previous one has many bad-quality pics, I opened this new one  Sorry for the inconvenience.


In Samharam vista point, Salalah 










Oman Map











Oman in my own words


I traveled to Oman last month ( February 17 to 28, 2007 ) to visit my Omani friend, Khalid Salim in Muscat for three days before heading 1,058km southwest to Salalah, Oman's second largest city which is also Khalid's hometown . In Salalah, I met Khalid's friends Khalid al-Rawas ( yes, there are two Khalids  ) and Mr. Ahmed Umar. 
I have traveled to many countries around the world , mostly accompanying my father who had to attend some conference and seminars abroad, I must admit that Oman is the only country that has captured all my attention.


A very developed and prosperous nation

*Oman is a very prosperous nation*. The people enjoy very high standards of living. Many of them live in big and luxurious houses, they are all huge and gorgeous :banana: . They all drive posh and very attractive cars, I did not spot any dilapidated cars on the streets. Roads and highways in Oman are fantastic ( look very similar to highways in Malaysia but Omanis drive on the right  ). I have been to many developed countries where hundreds of beggars and the homeless asking for money on the streets. But in Oman there is almost no visible poverty at all. Only the last time when I was in Muscat I confronted an expat asking for my voluntary donation to help his family back home out of financial troubles, and he asked me in a very respectable way  . The Omani government really cares about the welfare of its people 


Oman's total land area is 301,000 square kms which is almost similar to Malaysia's 330,000 sq km. However, the population of Oman is only 1.9 million compared to Malaysia's 28.2 million. There are about 600 000 foreign expats in Oman, they are mostly from Subcontinent, and they make up almost half of Oman's total workforce. 


The first thing which comes first in judging a country is the people. Omani people are extremely friendly . When I took bus from Dubai to Muscat, the bus driver and his cousin who was also there greeted all tourists inside and they end up chatting with me ( I sat on the 1st row ) for 5 hours until reaching Muscat . Another scene: On the return bus trip from Salalah to Muscat, I spent hours of friendly conversations with a group of young Omani passengers. They even paid everything for my lunch when the bus made a brief stop in Hayma after 5 hours of journey from Salalah. 


35 years ago, Oman was an extremely poor country hno: . In 1970, there were only three schools in Oman ! Life expectancy at that time was only 46. However, under wise leadership of Sultan Qaboos, Oman has grown so tremendously , from a very poor and disease-infested into a very developed country. Per-capita income, measured by Purchasing Power value, stood at $ 18,800 last year. Poverty rate is almost zero. It is a peaceful land-- where crime rarely happens and incidents of rape and murder are almost unknown. I feel very secured to walk alone even in the most secluded streets of Muscat. 


Oman is a very beautiful country, with impressive landscapes which combine pristine beaches, lush-green plantations, and wonderful hills that will impress every visitor to here. 
The beaches in Oman , especially in the Arabian Sea coast , are crystal-clear and lovely. I visited many beaches in Salalah and was very impressed. They are all comparable to Phuket, Bali, and the Carribeans. One question in mind-- why doesn't the Omani tourism authority publicize their fantastic beaches, it would surely boost the tourism sector of Oman. In 2006, there were 1.4 million tourists visiting Oman, mostly from Germany and GCC countries. 


Islam is the national religion, but Omanis respect everyone regardless of their religions. One Finnish lady I met inside the bus said '' I have never been to a country where people know so many things about our country and to talk in our language ''. I am agree 200 % to what this Finnish lady said. One unique characteristic of Omani people is that they are very curious and very knowledgeable about many cultures which surely surprises every visitor. My Omani friend, Khalid Salim who is taking Japanese lesson , calls all his friends in the Japanese pronounciation ( Khalid becomes Ka-lee-do , fawwaz becomes fa-waa-zo ) and even everybody in his circle calling each other in the Japanese slang. Exciting ! 


How come such a very conservative and very reserved society ( most Omani men wear their traditional dress called dishdasha while the women don their traditional abayas , on the streets ! ) are so open and amazingly well-informed about other cultures ? Magic ! 


I left Oman with heavy heart  Although nine days is short, I had my most memorable days in my life in this fantastic country. Oman is very different from all countries that I visited. I have to say that I found many '' major faulsities '' ( I will describe it under request ) in all countries that I've been, but this is not the case for Oman ( and the UAE ). This is definitely the best and the greatest country I've ever been. '' Those who has never been to Oman absolutely miss the best this world could offer ''. I already called Oman my 2nd home and I will definitely not thinking twice once I get offer to work or to live in Oman 


From Dubai to Muscat 

I traveled by bus from my hometown in Malaysia to Singapore, catching Singapore Airlines SQ490 to Dubai then I traveled by bus from Dubai to Muscat. The journey from Dubai to Muscat takes 5 hours. 


Look at the quality of roads in UAE ! I passed through many 8-lane-highways on the way from Dubai up to Oman border. 































Oman is only 45 minutes away!











Still in UAE











This is Oman











This is Sohar, the first major Omani town after crossing the border. Sohar was once voted as the most beautiful city in the Middle East. It is believed that Sindbad the Sailor was born here.











The most famous supermarket chain in Oman, LuLu 










Finally reaching Muscat. Oman has excellent highways. Driving is so easy.









































Oman Map











Muscat 

I stayed with my Omani friend Khalid Salim al-Shanfari in his apartment in Al-Khuwair township in Muscat. He is originally from Salalah but now he is in Muscat to serve National Statistical Dept. As I said before Muscat is a lovely place to live-- very relaxed, charming, a great combination of old and new. Al-Khuwair where I stayed is a nice suburb ( it looks almost similar to Shah Alam city where Im from ) with superb landscape on the foothill of Hajar Mountains. 

Muscat has the population of 350 000 ( in city area which stretches from Qurayyat in the south to Seeb in the north, Al-Khuwair included　) while the whole of Muscat governorate has a total of nearly 1 million. Half of Omani populations live in Muscat governorate, leaving the rest of Oman's massive soil very scarcely inhabited. ( Oman's second largest city Salalah has only 150 000 inhabitants )


I am right in the middle of Muscat. ( with Old Muscat town behind )




















Houses in Muscat. 





















This is snapped in Al-Khuwair are where I stayed. This is a ''middle-class'' area of Muscat.












































Very fantastic '' middle class'' Omani housing with great Omani infrastructure.











Me and Khalid in front of fish shop 











A huge mosque in Al-Khuwair











We went to Muscat City Centre Mall at night. Look at how the majority of Omanis dressed when outing. The traditional Omani men attire is called ''dishdasha'' while ladies wear "abaya" or black robe. Every Omani government staff must wear dishdasha to work. Don't look at how they dressed-- in general Omani people speak perfect English and they are the society with the most knowledgeable about other cultures I've ever known. 











This is part of ''Omanization'' campaign. 











Souvenir for mommy 











Me standing towards Al Khuwair and the mountains











Again, Omani impressive housing !











A street in Muscat





















Ibn al-Naamani, probably the most famous tailor shop in Oman 











Muscat











I like this tree very much 











Ruwi Mosque












Muscat to Salalah 

After 2 nights in Muscat, I traveled with Khalid to Salalah, Oman's second biggest city. Salalah is 1058 km from Muscat. We initially planned to fly ( Muscat -Salalah by Oman Air takes only 1 hr 15 minutes ). However, the fare is too high ( 37 Omani rials one-way ) so we finally ended up on bus. The journey by bus from Muscat to Salalah takes 12 hours and costs only 6 Omani rials. The bus made brief stops in bigger cities in between , namely Nizwa and Hayma. We had our dinner in Hayma ( there are many Indian shops offering tasty biryani ). 


Just before departure 









The first 188 km stretch from Muscat to Nizwa is done by dual carriageway, but the final 870km from Nizwa to Salalah is totally by two-lane tarmac route. 


Oman Map










Salalah

In Salalah, we met another 2 friends, Mr Khalid al-Rawas ( yes, now there are two Khalids !  ) and Mr Ahmed Umar. Miss them really after a year of separation. They ( the two Khalids and Ahmed ) are extremely warm and friendly and Im really happy to meet them again. . For those who wish to visit Oman and to get a local guide, please send me a private message. I will inform Mr Khalid al-Rawas ( he works in Oman Ministry of Tourism and he welcomes all ).

For me, Salalah is the most interesting part of Oman. It is the most exciting and the most beautiful city with the most remarkable moments I've ever experienced in my life. 

Salalah is only a small city with 150 000 people, making it the second most populous in Oman. The city centre is small with typical Omani low-rise shophouses and supermarkets more than adequate enogh to serve its relatively small population. It is a very huge city where its small population scattered so far away against each other inside the city limit. 

Like Muscat, Salalah is served by powerful infrastructure and the people enjoy very high quality of living. Everywhere you go in Salalah you will find many luxurious , castle-look houses-- almost similar to Muscat. Industries are growing-- there is a huge steel industrial area in Raysut which provides massive employment. Salalah port is the world's fastest growing port. 


Its me in downtown Salalah 










A residential area in Salalah











This is me and Khalid Salim in a Salalah beach











This is me and Khalid al-Rawas somewhere near Taqah 30minutes from Salalah











Ahmed, Khalid, and me ( on Ahmed's car !)











Al-Baleed Archeological centre, Salalah











We made a detour from the main route











Salalah-Mirbat road.











A beach in Salalah Hilton hotel












Wonderful view in Khowr Ruri UNESCO archeological site near Salalah.































Approaching the sea












































Road in Salalah



















Taqah Castle, 32 km from Salalah











The aerial view of Taqah town, near Salalah.












Samharam ''balcony'' in Salalah. '' Balcony''-- that's how people in Salalah describe the place where spectacular sceneries can be viewed from the higher ground. There are plenty of '' Balcony'' in Salalah. I have been to nearly 10 of them 



















































Me and Khalid ( al-Rawas ) 






































































Khalid in traditional Omani dress -- the dishdasha is worn by almost every men in all Gulf states, but the hat is very unique to Oman. ( I can simply distinguish between Omani and Emirati by the type of hat they use  . It is impressive that Omani people ( the two Khalids and Ahmed are typical examples ) are proud of their traditional dress but very global-minded. Ask them about any issues or what they know about any particular contries/cultures, and they will give almost a perfect answer. Shame that many do not know about Oman whereas Omani people know many things about others . This is an example to emulate.










Another ''balcony'' in Salalah. This is just near Salalah port











Me standing in one of the many ''Balconies'' of Salalah, heading towards the lovely Arabian Sea.











In Salalah town.. That's Khalid (al-Rawas)' car-- Japanese cars are so popular in Oman.











Me and Ahmed in Nabi Ayub tomb.











Flowers on Dhofar/Salalah mountain range











Me trying Salalah coconuts











Taking ablution for prayer











In Taqa town. The town is very quiet, peaceful, but very prosperous .











We traveled off-track again











Beautiful Salalah mountains











Another ''Balcony '' !































This is the road from Salalah heading towards Yemen. Me and Ahmed are on the way to Al-Maghsayl , a very popular beach among Salalah resident ( 40 km west of central Salalah )











Salalah-Al Maghsayl road











Al-Maghsayl-- very beautiful beach with crystal-clear water but we arrived too late 











A balcony in Al-Maghsayl, overlooking the lovely Arabian Sea. This is truly a paradise !











In another ''balcony ''











The beaches in Salalah are so gorgeous and so crystal !









































Me and Khalid in Nabi Syuaib tomb











Me in Salalah airport. There are 3 flights a day to Muscat by Oman Air on B737. 




















Hehehe.. friendship forever !











in Salalah town


































After 5 nights in Salalah, I returned to Muscat  











Omani food 

Oman is a food paradise. The food is sooo tasty -- there are variety of Omani cuisine but others like Indian, Chinese, selections of fast food is widely available. One thing I notice in Oman is that many restaurants ( even the lower-ranking restaurants ) offer home delivery. This already explains why life in Oman is so easy. 

Omani staple dish is rice, which is usually served by beef or chicken side dishes. And they are sooo delicious. Compared to Malaysian/Singaporean dish, Omani food is served in huge portion and the rice must be flavoured by spices ( In Oman, white rice is very uncommon ). 


This is the lunch I had with Khalid.











Omani seaffod dish-- fried cuttlefish, fish curry with Omani chapati











This is local sweet in Salalah which I had in Ahmed's house.











Breakfast in Khalid's house











Our lunch













Pics from my previous trip in Feb 2006

In Nizwa, the " Magic Town " of Oman. There are many people in Nizwa that believe in magic. 











Wildlife Sancturary near Wadi Darbat, Salalah.











In front of Nizwa Castle











Jabal Akhdar ( Green Mountain ) near Nizwa. 











Me in Jabal Akhdar


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Cannot believe that ! Such a beautiful country like Oman but nobody replies  hehehe..


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice place. Seems like a good place to relax.


----------

